
Ask HN: Any experience on giving up on professional Software Developer career? - hellwd
I&#x27;ve heard lot of stories about people switching careers to software development but I didn&#x27;t find too much stories where someone did opposite. I don&#x27;t take into count switching to the management roles.
Last few months I started to realize that writing code in bad environments, where the budget and requirements from non-technical people are deciding everything, is killing my creativity and my home projects are suffering because when I come home I feel exhausted, tired and unmotivated.<p>I have also other skills which are enough to find completely another type of job. In that case software development will be a real hobby and I would be able to do things that I like and love.<p>Everything is nice and shiny when you think about that, but the reality is pretty much different and is not easy to do such thing.
I would like to hear some other opinions and experiences.
======
davelnewton
Opinions? Go ahead and give it a shot.

To me it sounds more like you've had shitty jobs rather than you want to get
out of dev.

------
sharemywin
My problem is very hard to replace the money and as sole earner with a family
I just can't switch.

